

Zesty (YC W14) Launches Healthy Catering Service - langer
http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/18/zesty-catering/

======
Dobbs
We are playing around with Zesty (from ZeroCater) at the moment. Restaurants
that were bottom of the barrel with ZeroCater turned out to not be bad at all
when handled by Zesty. I'm not sure if this has to do with how they keep the
food warm or how they order it.

Either way Zesty > ZeroCater imho.

------
trevoragilbert
This seems to me like one of those companies that exists in San Francisco and
not in the real world. There are plenty of catering services that do this type
of thing locally, and it's not really clear why a company would go through the
friction of changing.

Anyone seeing this be $1b+ exit? Me either.

~~~
baddox
The idea that all companies need to have a $1b+ exit seems like an idea that
exists in San Francisco and not in the real world.

~~~
midas007
Yeah, it depends. Some people want to go for max $, and that's cool (WDWTMCW).
Some go for max cool, and don't care to much about cash. Some folks even will
go for cool even if it's a white elephant and not survivable. I think it's
fine to aim for valuations anywhere in the $20M-$750MM USD range. Heck, some
things are almost FNACs and so are $5-50MM, so that's cool to. Priorities (pre
VC) are founder's personal business choices, so to each their own.

------
blbraverman
@URX (YC S13) Switched to Zesty ~1 month ago and have honestly been blown away
by the service. I've been on the receiving end of catered meals at several
companies - none have offered the food quality or customer service of Zesty.
In the rare instance that a meal isn't perfect (almost always that our
ravenous team wanted larger portions), David and the team have gone above and
beyond to make sure we were happy.

The best part - they've NEVER brought us anything we weren't excited to eat.
Clearly Zesty takes restaurant screening and meal planning very seriously.

------
snowmaker
We use Zesty at Scribd and have been very happy with them. We've tried
basically all the corporate catering services, ran a direct head-to-head with
detailed employee surveys and all, and Zesty won hands down.

If you have a startup in San Francisco and are looking for catering / food for
your employees, you should definitely use Zesty.

------
jkresner
I've been eating Zesty's breakfasts for several weeks now and the overall
service quality is dramatically better than any other catering I've seen.

~~~
jaksmit
what sort of breakfasts did they have?

------
judegomila
Using Zesty at Heyzap and loving it. They seemed to have solved some of the
key problems with corporate lunch delivery. 1. Getting the food in hot. 2.
Reliable delivery. 3. Fair sized portions. 4. Healthy options. 5. Employee
customization / feedback.

------
borisms
Zesty is amazing, particularly if you care about eating healthy. Very happy
customer.

------
mrmch
Awesome, taking the bacon from Zerocater already

------
ebrescia
We (Bitnami) have been using Zesty for a couple of weeks and are really happy
so far. The food has always arrived on time, they've been great at helping us
curate the list of restaurants they rotate through for us and the food is
healthy and plentiful.

------
midas007
Just curious about scaling distribution: do they deliver themselves, use
waiter.com / MyEatClub or similar?

I would use MyEatClub, but I'm ovo-latco-pesci-vegetarian, and don't like
restaurant food loaded with cream and salt.

------
erichurkman
Is it just SF, or does it include Southbay area too? (MV)

~~~
langer
Hi Eric, we are currently serving San Francisco but we're planning to roll out
to the South Bay soon. If you email me at david at zesty dot com, I can put
you on our list of pilot companies down there.

------
irra_k
Love Zesty! Makes a huge difference actually going in the kitchen and
'healthy-fying' the process. Less guilt, more yum, just perfect.

------
chrysb
Big fan of Zesty for personal meals. Can't wait to use their catering service
when we move into our new offices.

------
abstractbill
Congrats guys, we are loving Zesty :)

------
apoorvamehta
Instacart switched to Zesty for dinner and super happy so far. The restaurant
choices are great.

------
sunnydhillon25
Awesome! Congrats Langer and Chris!

